
Show HN: Hacker Subscribe – Subscribe to your favorite users on Hacker News - jamestimmins
https://www.hackersubscribe.com/
======
jamestimmins
I built a crude version of this for myself 18 months ago when I realized that
Alan Kay occasionally posted on HN. I wanted to make sure not to miss anything
he might say.

This is a beta version that anyone can use. Just select usernames and enter
your email address, and you'll get notified whenever someone you subscribe to
posts or comments.

    
    
      Tech Stack:
      Django/Python
      Vanilla JS
      autocomplete.js
      Postgres
      Heroku
      Redis Queues
      Postmark for emails
      Timber.io for logging

